# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage David's Tue 2nd March 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All,
Change of Address

ChCh NZEVA Group Meeting
Open Garage
Mike's 
70 Renoir Drive
Rolleston

Tue 2nd March
7:30-9:00ish
Host
Mike
Civic EV (lithium)

Hi All,
Mike had organised people to go to his place out in Rolleston after the last meeting so we had better go with that.

Driving directions: 
Driving south on the Main South Road, 8km's south of Templeton, turn left into Rolleston Drive at the Rolleston traffic light. Travel 700 metres to a sharp right bend in the road and continue 200 metres into small roundabout. Go through roundabout, with New World on your right (travelling south), and continue past Rembrandt Drive on the left. Travel another 500 metres to second left, Renoir drive. Make left onto Renoir Drive, and we are at #70 on the left, at the intersection of Rosa St and Renoir Dr.

Please see attached map... 

Sorry for the short notice this month seems to have flown by. 

As usual anyone and everyone who has an interest in Electric vehicles are very welcome to come along for an informal chat. No matter what stage you are at in the electrification journey, beginner or expert, we would really like to see you so we can all share each other’s enthusiasm.

If anyone wants to be put on a reminder email list to get updates about meetings then email me at djmjnewton at xtra dot co dot nz

We hope to have a heater expert along to show us some product for car heating as well as possible battery pack heating. A driver running a 45cell 144V 100Ahr pack in Canberra reported a reduction in performance during their winter so this might be relevant in our local climes as well. However as usual there will be as many informal groups and topics discussed as turn up on the night.

Roger at Texco and I have spec-ed out and purchased our new Sky Energy Lithium packs with BMS and integrated charges so we await those with baited breath. We await news of the Voltmotive Lithium pack installations. What about the Leaf? We live in exciting times.

FYI I found a very relevant chat group about Thundersky Lithium batteries for all of us interested in real world experience with this new technology. at [email protected].


Best regards
Hope to see you here.

Best regards
David Newton
www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------

